# Working out salary equivalents



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

This is my situation: 

Currently working for my employer in NL (Netherlands), and fact-finding about a transfer to CA
CA HR dept. gave the transfer her blessings on principle, but conditional on a firm job offer (fair enough)
I would report to US, but be employed by my company's CA branch
(We would live in Toronto)
HR US has indicated an interest, and, is willing to pull all the stops recruitment-wise to make it happen. So very very very likely that, if I apply, it will be successful. My point is it's not all pie in the sky and they're waiting for me to give them the green light to start the recruitment process. 
Currently holding off I've completed a thorough "risk analysis"/fact-finding (I LOVE the idea, but no point in going for some Eldorado dream and be massively disappointed after a few months there). 

Am in the process of making a budget factoring in cost of living (did lots of homework there, so I know ballpark costs for childcare, utilities, rent, car insurance, etc.). 

Big question is: how do I get a ballpark figure for my salary? 

This is what I contemplated: 

*Asking HR *would put them in a delicate position (what if US manager revises that estimate down significantly and I use HR's quote for negotiations. 
I can't very well *ask my colleagues *(with same position) as 1/ would be very very very rude, and 2/ The one Canadian colleague in that position works on a different product group and has waaaaaay more experience; and my other colleagues in that position are US-based.
There is also the *variable of US vs. CA salaries*. As I'd be reporting to the US, but employed by our CA division, I am assuming I would have a CA salary, but the fact that am reporting to US may have an influence there (don't even know if that would be up or down). 
I could *look at market figures *for my type of role/education/experience, but I've done that exercise a few times in the past and I was way off. Also, for all I know, my employer in CA pays significantly above, or below the average. 
Am sure it's not enough for me to calculate *my salary in euro * exchange rate to CAD*. We get lease cars here, and pension contributions. So it's way more complex than that simple extrapolation.

I'd appreciate suggestions on how to find out?


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

born_expat said:


> This is my situation:
> 
> Currently working for my employer in NL (Netherlands), and fact-finding about a transfer to CA
> CA HR dept. gave the transfer her blessings on principle, but conditional on a firm job offer (fair enough)
> ...


OK, I've asked HR and she gave me a min/max estimate (20K). 's enough to give me an idea at least. Pretty disappointing too.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi born expat!  I've posted this link here before and I think you might find it helpful too. It's a government site and one of the categories, Wages and Salries, will provide you with average salaries per location in Canada. 

About the Local Labour Market from the Labour Market Information (LMI)


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Oggy said:


> Hi born expat!  I've posted this link here before and I think you might find it helpful too. It's a government site and one of the categories, Wages and Salries, will provide you with average salaries per location in Canada.
> 
> About the Local Labour Market from the Labour Market Information (LMI)


Thank you so much, Oggie! Every little piece of the puzzle helps to put together a realistic budget.


----------

